

Essentials of Metaheuristics (Free book) - psawaya
http://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/book/metaheuristics/

======
jasonb05
I've been using the Sean Luke's ECJ library for years, and following his work
on this text for a while.

The book is a great (and free) addition for anyone interested in computational
intelligence, metaheuristics, biologically inspired computation and related
sub-fields of artificial intelligence.

------
dman
Wish this had seen more popular interest. Sean is an excellent teacher and is
fun to learn from.

